# Sarah Connor Weihnachtskonzert Christmas In My Heart Frankfurt 2013



## Mia.Alice.Connor (2 Dez. 2018)

Hallo zusammen,

2013 war Sarah auf großer Weihnachtstour. Einen Mitschnitt vom kompletten Konzert in Frankfurt in der alten Oper war danach ganz lange online auf Bild.de und Ampya.

Hat zufällig jemand von euch das Konzert damals heruntergeladen? 

Das würde mir sehr die Weihnachtszeit versüßen!


Liebe Grüße
Mia


----------

